# Derren Browns home coffee setup



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

So Derren is a home barista, he recently came to Norwich and loves the coffee scene here, one of our local baristas ordered him a la marzocco home machine and a day training at his home etc...Anyway quite a nice set up for just starting out lol


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

He sure likes his gadgets, worse than me! I can see a Sous vide and a dualit toaster in the background


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Nice mini. What's the grinder, I can't make it out?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Did he use mind tricks to get a good deal??


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> Did he use mind tricks to get a good deal??


Either that or he uses mind tricks on himself to convince himself his coffee tastes great (disclaimer: he might be very capable).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the look of his whole kitchen and set up.

But didnt both of his machines feature in the "what is NOT the prettiest coffee machine " thread?

I didnt agree with their inclusion on the thread as I think they are OK looking and have nothing against eagles atop the machine


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah really the one on the right is hand made and is gowgus, and really suits his kitchen. Agree the about the red one... I think that machine would look nicer in black in that kitchen


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Are there any other celebrity setups ?, I remember seeing wiggo and hoys rocket setups a while back


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Alex James has an old 2 group commercial in his kitchen. Don't know the model. Can't remember what TV programme that was on. Possibly the gadget show.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Heston has a Sage?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

George Clooney has a nespresso


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

risky said:


> Nice mini. What's the grinder, I can't make it out?


It's an elektra grinder, the really week link in his set up, but that doesn't matter because you would believe it was the best coffee you had ever had!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Seems like I read that George Clooney donates every penny he gets for those Nespreaso ads to aid for Darfur. No making fun of him!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Roger Moore has La Pavoni Europiccola, I cant identify the grinder


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Roger Moore has La Pavoni Europiccola, I cant identify the grinder
> 
> Custom made by Q and would blow up if used by the wrong hands.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Shame Q didn't brief him on how to use a manual lever then! You expect me to talk? No Mr Bond, I expect you to get covered in grounds!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Jumbo Ratty said:
> 
> 
> > and would blow up if used by the wrong hands.
> ...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Never tried adding milk then steaming it.... Been doing it wrong all this time..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sean Connery uses a blade grinder

30 seconds in


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hilarious


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Bond also used a chemex. Think that was in one of the books though.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> You expect me to talk? No Mr Bond, I expect you to get covered in grounds!


lol


----------

